# Bigger Lips for Zauber 3 piece



## BBaskett (Apr 13, 2010)

I've been looking around and so far tunershop.com seems to be the only place I can find 3 inch lips for my 36 hole Zauber monoblocks. Does anyone know if I can use lips from another wheels? I've heard people say that Work wheels have 36 hole lips, but I just want to see if anyone can confirm that.


----------



## BBaskett (Apr 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## BBaskett (Apr 13, 2010)

Bump 


Sent from The Armpit of America


----------



## BBaskett (Apr 13, 2010)

up


----------



## BBaskett (Apr 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## BBaskett (Apr 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## BBaskett (Apr 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## JohnnyRado (Mar 13, 2009)

work wheels have 40 hole lips , try wheel flip they make anything :thumbup:


----------

